# Birthday (cake) wishes to LPBeier!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday LP! I'd bake you a cake, but you've gone all gluten-free, right? I don't bake gluten-free. How about flowers? (You aren't allergic, are you?)  







I hope you like stargazer lilies. I do, so I got some for you. Happy BD! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Laurie! I hope your sweetie has s/thing special planned for you, a very special lady.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, ladies!

CG - I love all sorts of lilies, but stargazers are one of my favourites!  Thank you so much!

CWS, we are going to TB's parents for an early Thanksgiving dinner so he has Sunday all planned out...I have very little knowledge, but love surprises!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Laurie!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Laurie!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jabbur (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday today Laurie!  Enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 4, 2014)

Have a wonderful day, and the best year ever!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Laurie,
Hope you have a awesome birthday.

Josie


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2014)

Hauoli la hanau, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. My sciatica decided to show up for more y birthday. However we ate still headed to my inlaws for dinner.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy, happy birthday, Laurie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope your Birthday is as wonderful as you are.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2014)

We had a great time at the inlaw's today with a full turkey dinner (though I didn't partake in the turkey of course) as an early Thanksgiving.  Some of the cousins were in town so we  decided to celebrate a week early and they included my birthday in that. 

My MIL got a gluten free black forest cake for my birthday cake and while I could only have a small piece it was delicious!  

I taught TB's cousin's wife, who is from Turkey, how to make gravy!  She was amazed how simple it is.  I told her one of these take she is going to have to teach me some Turkish recipes!

So it has been a fine birthday.  I am now going to curl up with TB and the furkids and watch some PVR'd TV.  I may even break out the popcorn popper!

Thanks again for all your wishes.  I tried to do personal thank-yous but the button doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2014)

el peeeee! happy, happy birthday! 

i hope you have a year in which you have health, wealth, and wisdom.

and the smarts on how to use all three.

hmm, i'm curious. did the turk eat turkey?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, LP! I made you a cake!

♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Laurie! ♪ ♫


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 8, 2014)

buckytom said:


> el peeeee! happy, happy birthday!
> 
> i hope you have a year in which you have health, wealth, and wisdom.
> 
> ...



Sorry BuckyT, I just saw this.  Thanks for the wishes....I could use all three after the last year.  Sure glad it is over!

Yes, the Turk did eat Turkey.  And she really likes it!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, LP! I made you a cake!
> 
> ♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
> ....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
> ...



GG the cake is lovely and won't play havoc with my blood sugar!


----------

